# Myron Mixon's Pork and Chicken Injection



## the dude abides

I was just watching a show I'd DVR'd a few weeks ago on Fine Living Network called "15 Bodacious BBQs"  One of the segements features Myron Mixon walking somebody through his marinade injection recipie.  I'm guessing at amount since they didn't say this part, except for the apple juice.  But at one point they show the Worscheshire sauce (in the same type of vessal as all the other ingredients) next to a Pyrex 1 cup measuring cup.  So I think I'm pretty close with my guesstimates.
Louisana Hot Sauce - 1/4 cup 
Apple Cider Vinegar - 1/4 cup
Lemon Juice - 1/4 cup
Light Brown Sugar - 1/4 cup
Worscheshire Sauce - 1/4 cup
Orange Juice - 1 cup
Apple Juice - 2 quarts
Stir (no heating) and injects into the butt and whole chicken then rests for 1 hour before cooking.  Then he also soaks his ribs in the same marinade for 2 to 3 hours before cooking.

The other "secret" he claims is using water and apple cider in the water pan.

More than likely a "champ" like Myron was leaving a few things out for the sake of the TV show.  So take it for what it's worth.  I will say that it had that look like it was shot a few years ago.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks dude,

I use similar injection ingredients in my injection for butts and shoulders, or course a few added secret items as well.

mine get injected then rubbed and wrapped overnight - no more than 12 hours.


----------



## fatback joe

I can tell you for a fact the butts are done much further than an hour before cooking............I cooked right by him on more than one occassion


----------



## triplebq

Why cider and not juice in the water pan ? Is there a big difference ?


----------



## indianagriller

The thing with Myron is that he changes up his techniques every year. If you go to his class he will show you what he is doing in comps for that year, then the next year he will change up his stuff to help keep him on top of the game so to speak. So what he used a few years ago may not be what he is using now. I do have that show on DVR and will go back and look at it.


----------



## mballi3011

Dude thanks for this help with this arsholes injection blend but I would use a injection blend that you or someone else here came up with and said it was good over what that richard head would do to any meat of his.


----------



## beer-b-q

Thanks Dude, that saves us $750.00 on his class. LOL


----------



## meateater

$750.00! WOW that's a lot of smoking wood and meat!


----------



## foxmid

I only watched one episode of the pitmaster show so far, and man I'm glad that I am not the only one with the reaction to Mr. Mixon.  I can't tell if he's really that big of a "richard head", or if it's played up for the "reality" show.


----------



## tn_bbq

Watch last week's show (the American Royal) and you'll get a more accurate idea of the true Myron.  He's a nice enough guy, but he takes his BBQ VERY seriously. He's no saint, but most of the early episodes were just him hamming it up for the cameras.


----------



## fire it up

Sounds interesting, lots of acids in it but still sounds tasty.
Don't forget that Myron also cooks at 350-375 as well.


----------



## wingman

I have DVR'd all episodes of BBQ Pitmasters and have seen all of them so far. Myron Mixon comes of as a quite the egotistical guy. Yet in some scenes when he is dealing with some others like the guys that came over and asked him for his thoughts on what they were doing... He talked them into showing legs instead of thighs and the got a calling because of it. He was a pretty cool guy in that case. My guess is he plays it up allot for the camera. I can see him rubbing folks the wrong way often... 

He's been successful and I wouldn't mind taking his class or johnny Triggers for that matter. I just wish they were not so costly.


----------



## srivera1965

Whether he's a jerk or a nice guy, I wouldn't pay $750 for Myron's class. You can find good recipes online to either duplicate or modify if you want to create your own.


----------



## wingman

So true... And you save enough to buy another grill to compliment the one you already have. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Or allot of meat!


----------



## smoke_chef

Right on brother!! I couldn't copy anything from that jerk. When he's on TV does he not realize it? How or why would someone want to behave that way for all the world to see. There are to many ways to make awesome Q than to get anything from him. I wouldn't go to his school if it were free! No in fact, you would have to pay me to go. Even then, it would be pricy! Sure sure.. I get it... he's won a lot. He knows a lot. But I'd say learning from him is about like getting in bed with the devil.


----------



## gravey

Agreed. I saw the new competition Que show with him on it, and he was the reason that I turned it off.


----------



## the dude abides

Because he's being paid.

I've been watching all of the Pitmasters episodes and yes, Myron comes across as an a$$.  But if you watch the last episode you'll see that he really is a pretty good guy.  Everybody respects him and everybody knows that he's the target they're shooting for.  The show is telling him that they want to see  "bad Myron".  Why?  Because we haven't quit talking about it.


----------



## placebo

I have also seen all the shows and I agree. I'd even bet they pay him extra just to have, "attitude". I enjoy the show as I've never had any experience whatsoever in the competition world. It has given me some good idea's to start a "new" type of BBQ competition circuit.


----------



## schaydu

Myron makes me embarassed to be from the south. He just seems like the biggest jerk in the world, and i hope he finishes in last place on every episode. To top it off he cusses like 12 year old boy trying to learn how to cuss.


----------



## denver dave

Nice to see people are not holding back>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My first impression was also bad. However, I will hold final opinions until I meet the man. TV distorts everything.


----------



## the dude abides

So, along the same vein as why a Myron Mixon brings in ratings.  I was just watching the Golf Channel and there's a new show starting on there called "Being John Daly".  Now if you know much about who he is you'll know that this guy's life has been one filled with extreme highs and extreme lows.  This will likely get ratings, at least ratings the golf channel will appreciate.  Because we all love a train wreck. 

Same goes for Myron Mixon, we watch because we either love to watch the train wreck or we love to hate.  Either way the network doesn't care.  As long as we watch, and talk about it so others watch, it's a winning strategy for them.


----------



## grillin_all_day

Every show has to have a villian....if not, it would be just plain boring!  Myron was probably the closest thing they had, so I wouldn't doubt if they asked him to ham it up a little bit.  Without actually knowing the guy, I would have to say the Myron you taking little whitty shots at Tuffy to be funny, laughing and congratulating Johnny and Jamie was the real Myron.


----------



## rhinton82

i posted this link in the sauces and rubs section but ill post it here too.. i found this tonight will i was on twitter http://www.bbqproshop.com/blog/bbq-r...h-bbq-recipes/


----------



## bigtrain74

Thanks Dude! My father wanted to pay to go to his class... Not sure about that one but I will defn going to have to give this one a try!


----------



## dousley

Myrons class is fantastic, so is he and recipes are the best


----------



## jmonty580

grillin_all_day said:


> Every show has to have a villian....if not, it would be just plain boring! Myron was probably the closest thing they had, so I wouldn't doubt if they asked him to ham it up a little bit. Without actually knowing the guy, I would have to say the Myron you taking little whitty shots at Tuffy to be funny, laughing and congratulating Johnny and Jamie was the real Myron.




Yea i get the gernal sense that he is a decent guy and just goes over the top for the cameras either to get more attention or because he's been told to do so.

Note:  Tuffys bbq resturaunt is about 5 minutes from my house here in Richmond VA.  LOVE that place!!


----------



## ugaboz

nice thanks


----------



## smokin trees

didn't your momma's tell you that you can't judge a book by its cover??

...true measures of men can be made in the first 7 seconds you meet them.  until that day, i will say that he's a pretty good sell for the pitmasters series...without him that show would be dull.

peace,

joe


----------



## justin85

Gravedig ftw? :biggrin:   anyway interesting topic I enjoyed reading


----------



## ga boy

Sounds like sour grapes too me. It ain't braggin if you can back it up.


----------



## BourbonBladesBarbecue

beer-b-q said:


> Thanks Dude, that saves us $750.00 on his class. LOL


I've taken his class and this is not the injection he teaches for whole hog and pork shoulder.  There's no Worcestershire sauce, orange or lemon juice.  There is MSG and tons of it...


----------



## zwiller

Have not taken his class but have his book.  Love it.  Not sure if it is the same recipe but if it is, I agree with 

 BourbonBladesBarbecue
 except there's not really that much MSG in it, the recipe is just for a HUGE batch.  The batch is so big I actually developed my own injection based on his but make it based on weight of the meat with added STPP.    

I might be in minority but I feel Myron's antics are likely showmanship and quite comical.  That said, my pulled pork with that injection is better than ANY that I ever had and EASILY several levels above the average joe's "rub and smoke" pulled pork.  Like it or not, he definitely knows what he's doing and IS a bad a$$.


----------



## BourbonBladesBarbecue

zwiller said:


> Have not taken his class but have his book.  Love it.  Not sure if it is the same recipe but if it is, I agree with
> 
> BourbonBladesBarbecue
> except there's not really that much MSG in it, the recipe is just for a HUGE batch.  The batch is so big I actually developed my own injection based on his but make it based on weight of the meat with added STPP.
> 
> I might be in minority but I feel Myron's antics are likely showmanship and quite comical.  That said, my pulled pork with that injection is better than ANY that I ever had and EASILY several levels above the average joe's "rub and smoke" pulled pork.  Like it or not, he definitely knows what he's doing and IS a bad a$$.


Agree on the scale of the injection batch.  However, I also reduced the proportion of MSG in mine.  Myron's approaches a 1 part salt 1/3 part MSG ratio by weight and that's too much for me because I can distinctly taste the MSG.  I try not to exceed 10% by weight.


----------

